# 21.9.1.v11



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Noticed i'm now running v11. Not sure when I got it and what's changed from V9, but seems to be solid. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

...and the hits just keep on coming!!!


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Both my TiVo's have the new software now. Yipppeeee!


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess the big question for me with this is about the signal strength meter...does it work?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Good question! But it might just be they like the numbers.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

El Maestro said:


> I guess the big question for me with this is about the signal strength meter...does it work?


I do not know (I do not have this release), but I HAVE been told by a TiVo rep (not worthelss customer non-support) that they have a fix for this coming, so it WILL be fixed some day.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Was hoping for a CEC fix where it won’t put tivo in standby


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

MMG said:


> Was hoping for a CEC fix where it won't put tivo in standby
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Have you checked if your TV has a setting that might stop that from happening? Here's mine on my Samsung which stopped my TV from putting my Roamio OTA into standby when I powered off the tv.


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

How come I don’t have v11 yet? (I’m stuck on v9.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Stuck on v9?
Its only been a few days.
Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

So does v11 fix either the borking of 4TB drives with a Bolt on TE4, or the transferred show problem?


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

MMG said:


> Was hoping for a CEC fix where it won't put tivo in standby


Agree, I was also disappointed not to see there is still no option for this as well. And there's no evidence that I've seen as yet that TiVo sees this as an issue.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

mtnagel said:


> Have you checked if your TV has a setting that might stop that from happening? Here's mine on my Samsung which stopped my TV from putting my Roamio OTA into standby when I powered off the tv.
> 
> View attachment 41307


That did it. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> Have you checked if your TV has a setting that might stop that from happening? Here's mine on my Samsung which stopped my TV from putting my Roamio OTA into standby when I powered off the tv.
> 
> Unfortunately, for many of us, turning off CEC there will cause other A/V devices to not function as desired with CEC. TiVo really needs to provide an option that allows us to enable CEC without forcing the DVR into standby. For now, I've had to disable CEC entirely.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Megamind said:


> Unfortunately, for many of us, turning off CEC there will cause other A/V devices to not function as desired with CEC. TiVo really needs to provide an option that allows us to enable CEC without forcing the DVR into standby. For now, I've had to disable CEC entirely.


You're not turning off CEC. Notice how my screenshot still says "on" for CEC and it's still on on my Tivo. You are just telling the TV to not turn off other devices. That might be annoying if you want that to happen for other devices, but it works perfect for me.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

mtnagel said:


> You're not turning off CEC. Notice how my screenshot still says "on" for CEC and it's still on on my Tivo. You are just telling the TV to not turn off other devices. That might be annoying if you want that to happen for other devices, but it works perfect for me.


My language may not have been as precise as it could have been in terms of exactly what that setting does, but otherwise my point remains. Changing that setting disables one of the important functions that CEC provides; all of which could be solved if _TiVo_ had a setting that would prevent the DVR from going into standby, which I don't want it to do-ever.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

So you want the tv to be able to turn off only specific devices, right? Fair enough.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

Just got this update, but now all of my signals are weaker and I am getting intermittent V53 errors. I’d roll back if I could.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

mroot said:


> Just got this update, but now all of my signals are weaker and I am getting intermittent V53 errors. I'd roll back if I could.


Seems hard to believe that 21.9.1.v11 would have anything at all to do with your signal strength. Just for comparison, I have one station (with three channels) that is never higher that 42% signal strength on my Bolts; that is just barely above the threshold for clear reception. And when I got this release, it had absolutely NO effect at all on my signals.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Still on v9 here too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## DatCFC (Nov 22, 2016)

mtnagel said:


> So you want the tv to be able to turn off only specific devices, right? Fair enough.


That's my situation.
I don't want to change the option to turn off from the TV because i'd like my soundbar to still go into standby automatically when the TV is off.
Most of my other devices have the option built-in them as to whether or not they respond to the TV turn off command. The TiVo ideally should too.

CFC


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

DatCFC said:


> That's my situation.
> I don't want to change the option to turn off from the TV because i'd like my soundbar to still go into standby automatically when the TV is off.
> Most of my other devices have the option built-in them as to whether or not they respond to the TV turn off command. The TiVo ideally should too.
> 
> CFC


I have a Samsung TV and soundbar and my soundbar does in fact turn off even when I have auto turn off set to NO. So maybe try it if you haven't and see if everything still works as you want.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So when are they going to 21.10 or 11 or 12 and make more actual mods? 

Just curious, not that I am thinking of Killing my TE3...LOL


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> So when are they going to 21.10 or 11 or 12 and make more actual mods?
> Just curious, not that I am thinking of Killing my TE3...LOL


I asked on Twitter, sort of "for Fathers Day". No answer. I don't have v11 yet. Possibly Mini related.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I added my TSN to the early update list when 21.9.1 started. I am still on v9. I was checking my account at TiVo.com and noticed that I have this:

*Privacy status:* Beta

I didn't know I was on a beta list. I have been on a TiVo beta program years ago, but it was a quite different plus I haven't changed my privacy status ever.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine says beta as well.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Noticed my Roamio OTA had a restart overnight, but still running v9.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I added my TSN to the early update list when 21.9.1 started. I am still on v9. I was checking my account at TiVo.com and noticed that I have this:
> 
> *Privacy status:* Beta
> 
> I didn't know I was on a beta list. I have been on a TiVo beta program years ago, but it was a quite different plus I haven't changed my privacy status ever.


To me, that looks like there may be some sort of privacy settings coming to the website, and the system is currently in beta. But who knows.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I added my TSN to the early update list when 21.9.1 started. I am still on v9. I was checking my account at TiVo.com and noticed that I have this:
> 
> *Privacy status:* Beta
> 
> I didn't know I was on a beta list. I have been on a TiVo beta program years ago, but it was a quite different plus I haven't changed my privacy status ever.


I did the same but my privacy status is "default". I also was in the beta program but haven't heard from them in many years.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

My status shows “Beta” as well, and I have never been part of any official beta program, but have signed up for early updates several times.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Still on V9 here as well.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Does v11 fix the "no title available" problem that came with v9? When I return to live tv the only way to get info on what's currently playing is to bring up the guide, and look there (or change the channel and then back). The info button only reveals "no title available". On my minis, not my Roamio. This problem also existed a little over year ago, but was then fixed.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Does Tivo have to update to remove the XVOD app?

I was thinking maybe that is what v11 is about and why perhaps people with Comcast have not received the V11 update yet.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

KevTech said:


> Does Tivo have to update to remove the XVOD app?
> 
> I was thinking maybe that is what v11 is about and why perhaps people with Comcast have not received the V11 update yet.


I am just using OTA on my TiVo and I have not received v11 yet. I signed up for the Easter Bunny early release and received the updates through V9 quickly but no V11. Reading the posts about privacy status I am seeing Beta too


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

KevTech said:


> Does Tivo have to update to remove the XVOD app?
> 
> I was thinking maybe that is what v11 is about and why perhaps people with Comcast have not received the V11 update yet.


nope on cox no v11 yet don't think they need a software update to remove, but a update can update the apps


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

KevTech said:


> Does Tivo have to update to remove the XVOD app?
> 
> I was thinking maybe that is what v11 is about and why perhaps people with Comcast have not received the V11 update yet.


No, it can be removed just by TiVo flipping a few mothership switches, and it'll vanish after a subsequent service connection (if not sooner).


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Still no joy here, they must have stopped rolling it out. v9 is driving me crazy with the "No Title Available" when returning to Live TV on all of my Minis, and the fact that when starting a Recording from Live TV, it does NOT include what's been buffered up to that point even on the Roamio. Very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I hadn't bothered checking mine in a while, but I'm on v9, as well. (21.9.1.v9-USC-11-849) edit: <<< i.e. a BOLT

p.s. I just checked and a fresh recording of the current live show I'm watching included the available buffer.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Yup, we just did the same last night...started a recording aftera show was in progress but buffered and the recording included the whole program. Did you initiate the recording while viewing the buffered channel or some other?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> Still no joy here, they must have stopped rolling it out. v9 is driving me crazy with the "No Title Available" when returning to Live TV on all of my Minis, and the fact that when starting a Recording from Live TV, it does NOT include what's been buffered up to that point even on the Roamio. Very disappointing to say the least.


Just verified to be sure, but starting a recording of live TV on my Roamio OTA, running v9, does include the buffer. Tried two ways: Started a recording by pressing Record from the Guide. Started a recording by pressing Record while watching the program.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

It does not matter how I hit record, it never includes the buffer for me, even on the Roamio OTA itself, which is really messed up considering it has control of all the tuners.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

That’s really weird...it isn’t a universal bug. It must be at least partially caused by the specific device. That makes it very hard to fix.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Version 21.9.1V9-USC-11-849

Signal Meter Does Not Work
Several Channels lists "No Title Available" and will not record.
Channel List cannot be cleaned up, has about 20 bogus channels that do not exists.
"Clear and Delete Everything" does not clear and delete everything! Cannot get rid of all the bogus channels. Cannot get a clean channel list or Favorites that you can record on
All of the above problems are much worse after the Dallas Repack last week

Does anyone know if versions After V9 fix any of the above problems?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Diana Collins said:


> That's really weird...it isn't a universal bug. It must be at least partially caused by the specific device. That makes it very hard to fix.


I did a reboot and that seems to have fixed the recording buffer issue. But the "No Title" thing when returning to live TV still exists. It sucks. I spend a lot of time looking at information on whatever show I'm watching, and now have to go into the guide to get said info.

Any information as to why they stopped rolling out v11? Is it worse than v9?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ke3ju said:


> I did a reboot and that seems to have fixed the recording buffer issue. But the "No Title" thing when returning to live TV still exists. It sucks. I spend a lot of time looking at information on whatever show I'm watching, and now have to go into the guide to get said info.
> 
> Any information as to why they stopped rolling out v11? Is it worse than v9?


I have found if you switch tuners, it reloads the data.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ke3ju said:


> Any information as to why they stopped rolling out v11? Is it worse than v9?


TiVo wants to send it, but the tech assigned can't find the "11" key.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo wants to send it, but the tech assigned can't find the "11" key.


Need Christopher Guest?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I have found if you switch tuners, it reloads the data.


How do you switch Tuners on a Mini VOX? I can't even get a tuner half time. I don't why a Mini can't just steal a tuner away, all it has to do is give you a warning of the consequences instead of just locking everything out.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> How do you switch Tuners on a Mini VOX? I can't even get a tuner half time. I don't why a Mini can't just steal a tuner away, all it has to do is give you a warning of the consequences instead of just locking everything out.


You can switch tuners on a Mini by changing to the channel already on another tuner, subject of course, to the usual rules for tuner selection.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

hapster85 said:


> You can switch tuners on a Mini by changing to the channel already on another tuner, subject of course, to the usual rules for tuner selection.


I lose my buffer 95% of the time when doing that. Even on a channel that is recording. As a computer programmer, this to me is unacceptable. I build concurrent user interfaces all the time, and they all work better than this.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ke3ju said:


> I lose my buffer 95% of the time when doing that. Even on a channel that is recording. As a computer programmer, this to me is unacceptable. I build concurrent user interfaces all the time, and they all work better than this.


Weird. I done it many, many times without problem. Including with 21.9.1.x.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

There is really no way to force an update since they got rid of the priority update request page? I'm still on 21.9.1.v9 and we're 6 weeks into the release of v11.

[edit] I guess this is the new Priority link? TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

trailmix said:


> [edit] I guess this is the new Priority link? TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request


That page is pretty old. I'm still on v9 also.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I think only certain models received v11?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I just don’t think they’ve begun to roll out v11 to a wide group yet.

Perhaps there are problems with it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> I just don't think they've begun to roll out v11 to a wide group yet.
> Perhaps there are problems with it?


No, it's perfect. 

But seriously, they have to get the software that adds support for the Mini WiFi working.

Just a guess, but with all the channel changes I'm getting, I'm betting they are trying to integrate some of the apps into the guide.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm betting they are trying to integrate some of the apps into the guide.


You're just mean.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> You're just mean.


I never said they would do it well. I have a channel 1002 labeled YouTube and 1005 labeled Pandora. They don't work, but I wonder what will happen when they do work.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I never said they would do it well. I have a channel 1002 labeled YouTube and 1005 labeled Pandora. They don't work, but I wonder what will happen when they do work.


I wish they had one labeled "XOD" on Comcast systems.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I never said they would do it well. I have a channel 1002 labeled YouTube and 1005 labeled Pandora. They don't work, but I wonder what will happen when they do work.


Oh, ok. Those aren't ordinary channel guide changes. Hopeful. (But seemingly just app launch points, rather than OTT service/guide integration.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

humbb said:


> I wish they had one labeled "XOD" on Comcast systems.


For a few days last week I had:

channel 1000: In Demand On Demand

I get a channel update almost daily recently.


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

Was just updated to 21.9.1.v14, directly from v9.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcddc said:


> Was just updated to 21.9.1.v14, directly from v9.


You could start a thread. Be famous! Don't hijack this one! Thanks, I'll be watching.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I just upgraded my roamio pro to TE 4 and I got 21.1v9. I would of thought i would have got the new software,unles its just for the bolts?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

celtic pride said:


> I would of thought i would have got the new software,unles its just for the bolts?


That would be a first. Seems to be a slow rollout. Even slower than v11, which slowed to a stop.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Went from v9 to v14 overnight also (Roamio Pro)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

